# hypermobility syndrome



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Hi as well as being hypothyroid another thing that I have is joint laxity/joint hypermobility syndrome. Is this common with hypothyroid? Just wondering is all, thank you.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't recall ever reading that term here or on other thyroid-related sites, so I'm inclined to say no. I've heard many people mention joint pain, though.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Octavia said:


> I don't recall ever reading that term here or on other thyroid-related sites, so I'm inclined to say no. I've heard many people mention joint pain, though.


Ok, thanks. I do get joint pain on occasion and my joints lock up/pop out of their sockets but because of pain i put it down to thyroid. so maybe not then..


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

What about excess hair on body? Sorry, I do not want to post this question as separate just in case there are too many threads..


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Be sure to mention it to the endo. It doesn't come up much here, but could be a hormone issue.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Octavia said:


> Be sure to mention it to the endo. It doesn't come up much here, but could be a hormone issue.


Ok. Thanks for letting me know, when I saw my endo last they only tested me for LH, FSH, prolactin, calcium and testosterone. I feel like giving up with everything right now to be honest. Every symptom I have does not make sense and if all these symptoms are nothing to do with thyroid then it's very likely I have no thyroid problem at all.


----------

